# How to use ADSL2 +Modem wifi for connecting to rj45 connection



## pritish67 (Oct 18, 2013)

I am currently using a MTNL connection which came along with adsl2 router
The of router is Binatone model no. dm 856w

In one of the forum post itself  : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/174925-any-router-can-work-rj11-well-rj45-input.html  


It mentions that even a adsl2 router could be used for an rj45 cable. My modem interface is almost same as to referenced post also i am attaching a screenshot.

*I am also using a local dial-up connection in which i dial to connect. So i surely cant use dynamic ip address for isp as i would need username and password.But I dont know how to port forward (needed for dc  hub comes along with connection) this modem and also how to clone the mac address of my modem to that of my lappy.(connection uses mac authentication).
Usually these two features are available tp-link or any other modem but i dont want one now*

Help would be appreciated .
Thanks.



*usual port forwarding config for my isp: ^~ Software King™ ~^: How to forward ports in wifi router for DC++ , LimeWire , UTorrent*


----------

